# Rigby- You Know You Love Him!



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Looking good at 14 years! Hope you get many, many more....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Me too- thank you!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is looking great as a senior citizen. Looks like he is still living the good life.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome Back!!!

Rigby still looks great!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks, my friends! How are your babies???


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Rigby looks great! That is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rigby is as handsome as ever and so is your handsome little man.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome back Jenna, wondered where you were. Ian is still adorable as always and getting to be such a big boy. Rigby looks amazing for 14.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Rigby looks awesome for 14...I noticed his tail is always between his legs in the pics, is that normal for his breed?? Just curious..Love all the pics...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes! A stick up tail is a major fault in a Whippet  But when they race and play it is sometimes held higher!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

He's a beautiful boy! We have a twelve year old whippet, my son's junior showmanship dog. Unfortunately he could never be shown, but we still love him. He has barely slowed down.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful senior and the pictures are fantastic. You can see the love in his eyes. Love the pics


----------

